
Show HN: Domain Primer – warm up a new email for cold outreach - klhanson
https://warm-up.email/
======
al2o3cr
"Do you want to avoid having your automated system be detected as an automated
system? We have an automated system for that!"

Secretly hoping this is an elaborate honeypot that ensures any email address
entered _permanently_ goes to spam.

